# Storing curry paste



## Vicious Vaness (Dec 13, 2005)

I've been looking all over the package, but I don't see anything about keeping it in the fridge after opening. What's the best way to store it?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 13, 2005)

Toss it in the fridge.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 14, 2005)

If it's paste -- then fridge or feezer.


----------



## Claire (Jan 15, 2006)

I vote with the freezer -- it will keep for ages.  I also make up big batches of curry 'stew', usually vegetarian, which I freeze, then add a starch or meat or both when I thaw (hubby is diabetic, so I have to measure the starch).  Indian-style (i.e., the yellow stuff) is a real staple in our house, there's always some in the freezer.  Southeast Asian I make quite often as well.  Those pastes last for weeks in the fridge, and much longer in the freezer.


----------

